# Lighting outlets at exterior doors



## Mac (Jun 18, 2012)

First the code:

E3803.3 Additional locations. At least one wall switch-controlled lighting outlet shall be installed in hallways, stairways, attached garages, and detached garages with electric power. At least one wall-switch-controlled lighting outlet shall be installed to provide illumination on the exterior side of each outdoor egress door having grade level access, including outdoor egress doors for attached garages and detached garages with electric power.

Next, the question: How close (or how far away) can the light be from the exterior door?

Contractor has one existing light about 16 feet away, and that should be acceptable.

I'm accustomed to seeing the light near the door, or within a few feet - will it illuminate the area well enough from 16 ft. away?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 18, 2012)

NEC 210.70 only requires that the exterior entry at grade level must be illuminated, the location of the light is not specified and can serve multiple purposes like being mounted on a pole and illuminating part of the yard as long as the entry way is illuminated.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2012)

1 footcandle or 11 lux at the walking surface is all that the building code requires for a means of egress including exterior stair, balconies and landings


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 18, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 1 footcandle or 11 lux at the walking surface is all that the building code requires for a means of egress including exterior stair, balconies and landings


I know that is required for commercial, dwellings also???


----------



## Dennis (Jun 18, 2012)

Depending on the light fixture and bulb type may determine how much light gets to the door.  I have seen flood lights on the corner of building adequately light an entrance.  16' seems far from the door but you really don't need much to light a doorway.  My guess is the building code is more applicable here since the nec does not specify a distance.

Here is a thought-- how far away from the door can the switch be located?  Believe it or not I can have a switch on the 3 rd floor of a building that lights a light by a door at the ground level.  The NEC does not require a placement of the switch.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Here is a thought-- how far away from the door can the switch be located? Believe it or not I can have a switch on the 3 rd floor of a building that lights a light by a door at the ground level. The NEC does not require a placement of the switch.


The IRC does

R303.6.1 Light activation.

Where lighting outlets are installed in interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level to control the lighting outlet where the stairway has six or more risers. The illumination of exterior stairways shall be controlled from inside the dwelling unit.

Exception: Lights that are continuously illuminated or automatically controlled.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I know that is required for commercial, dwellings also???


Might need a code stretcher to use it for one and two family dwellings


----------



## north star (Jun 18, 2012)

*+ + +*

The AHJ Could use the "Article 90.4 - God Clause" of the

NEC for any location!

Typically, a luminaire is located pretty close to the ingress

/ egress doors, so that people can use keys to unlock locks,

...walk safely to & from the doors, etc.

*+ + +*


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 18, 2012)

For interior stairs the artifical light sources shall be capable of illuminating treads and landings to levels not less than 1 foot-candle.  Section R303.6.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 18, 2012)

"The location of the wall switch is a design specification, and therefore not stated in the _Code_. The wall switch can be installed either inside or outside the dwelling. The location of the lighting outlet is not specified either. Installing the lighting outlet adjacent to the doorway is not required, nor does it require a separate lighting outlet for each entrance or exit. As stipulated in this section, the lighting outlet must provide illumination on the exterior side of the outdoor entrance or exit. As long as the exterior side of the entryway can be illuminated, this requirement has been met."

http://www.ecmag.com/?fa=article&articleID=5559

Next time I would have put a pole light about 10-15 yards away from my door so there's less chance of bugs sneaking in or making a mess on the siding.  But still keep the switch interior.

Francis


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The IRC doesR303.6.1 Light activation.
> 
> Where lighting outlets are installed in interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level to control the lighting outlet where the stairway has six or more risers. The illumination of exterior stairways shall be controlled from inside the dwelling unit.
> 
> Exception: Lights that are continuously illuminated or automatically controlled.


We are not talking stairs and even then the switch can be anywhere on the floor level.  It is not required to be by the stairs.  Stairways are the only exception.  Exterior lights do not require switches by the doors they illuminate and can be the circuit breaker in the panel board.  Obviously, as Francis stated design, not Code,  will usually require the switch to be near the door


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ + +*The AHJ Could use the "Article 90.4 - God Clause" of the
> 
> NEC for any location!
> 
> ...


I don't believe article 90 is enforceable as it is an introduction.  I can tell you that NC has made a formal ruling on this and specifically stated that the switch does not have to be by the door.  The problem is at what point is the switch too far from the door, 5'?, 10'? 30'? etc?


----------



## north star (Jun 19, 2012)

*= =*

Thanks Dennis for the input!

Can you elaborate as to why NC arrived at their decision to

"specifically NOT" locate them by a door?.......Also, can

you think of any reason / circumstance / situation where

a switch would not be installed by the door?

IMO, a large per centage of people have been programmed

to have a switch by a door, ...maybe even all doors.

Yours [ and others ] thoughts...

*+ +*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 19, 2012)

The code does not specify the location and I believe Dennis is saying that NC made an official ruling stating that they agree as written, it can be at the exit or any other location but not required to be at the door.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is on from the energy code the specifies a location for sleeping units in hotels.

505.2.3 Sleeping unit controls.

Sleeping unit s in hotels, motels, boarding houses or similar buildings shall have at least one master switch at the main entry door that controls all permanently wired luminaires and switched receptacles, except those in the bathroom(s). Suites shall have a control meeting these requirements at the entry to each room or at the primary entry to the suite.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= =*Thanks Dennis for the input!
> 
> Can you elaborate as to why NC arrived at their decision to
> 
> ...


There is a procedure in NC as well as other states, I am certain, to challenge the inspectors interpretation.  Once that has been done then the state can direct the inspector to what was decided by the state.  Apparently this issue came up and was challenged.  The channels where used to get an official ruling.  Once that is done there is no need to go thru the entire process again.

It would be unusual circumstances but I recently had a run in about this issue on a remodel job.  The door was existing but was not used much since it was a door from the house thru a utility room to the outside patio.  The light and switch were near the main door and the light illuminated the existing door in question.  The inspector wanted me to add a light & switch or make a 3 way from the existing switch.

Now I am not arguing whether I think it should be like this but the homeowner originally did not want the extra light and switch.  I told them they were not required to be install but I suggested they should.  When the inspector turned it down they decided against the confrontation.  I told the homeowner and they decided to add a switch and another light and avoid the confrontation.  I called the state and they said I should have called them because I was absolutely correct.

I also can see a very long deck with a sliding door and windows on both sides.  I have seen a room where the whole wall was window and door and the closest place for a switch was 15 feet away around a corner.


----------

